
Ask HN: What Websites Are Good for Purchasing Ethereum? - ryanjmo
Hello Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;m interested in purchasing Ethereum. The issue I keep running into is the purchase limits that each site puts when you initially sign up.<p>So I have a few questions:<p>1) Is there a site where I can buy large volume of Ethereum imediately?<p>2) What are a few good sites where I can buy Ethereum?<p>Thanks for your help!
======
red5tar
You can buy and sell high volume from GDAX. heres the website:
[https://www.gdax.com/trade/ETH-USD](https://www.gdax.com/trade/ETH-USD). You
need to make an account with them and provide your information as the money
gets transfered to and from your personal bank account.

